

Show HN: Blue Colony – The Android Wear Appstore - starburst1977
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bluecolony.watchappstore

======
hanns
BlueColony is probably the most easy-to-use app marketplace on any device and
gives new watch users a great overview on the wear-app ecosystem +++1

~~~
escapegoat87
Hi Hanns, aweseome! We love happy users! Wait till you see what's in the
pipeline!!! -philippe

